# January 27 BMQ



## Tralax

I got "The Call" today !!

BMQ starting January 27
Leaving by train January 25

Who else is going????
I got selected for Naval Communicator !


----------



## nn1988

Greetings to you.

See you there.


----------



## marinemech

looks like its gonna be a tech and mech party mix


----------



## amills990

Marinemech are you 27 jan? Do you know if you have been selected?


----------



## marinemech

i have that "gut feeling" there was 13 spots for my trade and about 6-7 people applied, and i would assume they would try to keep similar trades together


----------



## George Wallace

Gute!


----------



## mrjasonc

See I don't know if they would keep similar trades together or not ..... From what I know (which granted is not much at all) BMQ's are generally a mixing pot of trades and diverse cultures. Really the only thing I think they do on purpose is split up same CFRC's for the case of "relationship" .... I am sure they don't want already established "groupies"


----------



## marinemech

only one way to find out , but i would assume for meshing they would try to keep certain skill set groups together as best as possible.


----------



## mrjasonc

Yes sir, only one way to find out. So lets get the show on the road  ;D


----------



## amills990

i know what your saying marinemech. i too, had that gut feeling


----------



## Delaney1986

Congrats guys!! Hope you have a blast!!


----------



## Hattie56

Congrats everyone!


----------



## rebeccag19

I'll be there! Just accepted an offer as medical technician!


----------



## Medtech45

Congrats. I'm waiting for my call for medical technician too! Are you going in semi skilled?


----------



## Tralax

Awesome. Seeya there!


----------



## rebeccag19

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Congrats. I'm waiting for my call for medical technician too! Are you going in semi skilled?



I am going as unskilled.


----------



## Medtech45

Maybe we will see you there!  I'm going in semi skilled.


----------



## SJBeaton

Just heard this morning that I'll be at the 27th BMQ as well!


----------



## Tralax

Congratulations!!!


----------



## marinemech

See ya there ladies and gents, flying on the red eye more than likely


----------



## Medtech45

Got my "call". Mine was actually an email with my offer. RCAF Medical Technician semi-skilled. See you all there!


----------



## marinemech

I got a good chunk of days credited for my semi skilled, same for you?


----------



## Medtech45

I am a licensed paramedic in the province of Ontario. I don't have any military experience. The CAF did a PLAR yes.  I got a good offer. I don't think we are supposed to discuss the details of our offers.

Congrats though on your accomplishments. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## amills990

I'll be there, just got my call for EO Tech. See you guys there


----------



## SJBeaton

Congrats all!


----------



## Cbbmtt

All these techs!! Got the call for Jan 27th, need to let them know by Monday.

ACOP


----------



## hawtlow

Hey all... also received my job offer this week and will be there for the 27th. Looking forward to meeting everyone. 

Cheers..


----------



## marinemech

j. looks like we swear in the same day


----------



## ShaunaS

I accepted my offer for RMS on Friday. Fly out on Jan 25th..see you folks there!


----------



## Cbbmtt

Anyone flying out of Vancouver or from B.C.?


----------



## SJBeaton

ShaunaS said:
			
		

> I accepted my offer for RMS on Friday. Fly out on Jan 25th..see you folks there!



Congrats!


----------



## Jarnhamar

How many of you meet the fitness standard?


----------



## SJBeaton

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> How many of you meet the fitness standard?



I believe I am prepared to meet the standards (push-ups, sit-ups, running, grip test, swim) but I would like to download an app or get access to the shuttle run somehow to practice beforehand. Anyone have any suggestions? I am a woman in the under 35 (narrowly) category and have been training with the goal to reach most of the male benchmarks before BMQ...here's to hoping.


----------



## Cbbmtt

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> I believe I am prepared to meet the standards (push-ups, sit-ups, running, grip test, swim) but I would like to download an app or get access to the shuttle run somehow to practice beforehand. Anyone have any suggestions? I am a woman in the under 35 (narrowly) category and have been training with the goal to reach most of the male benchmarks before BMQ...here's to hoping.



If you are doing the guy quotas for the testings so far, you can help me get over the walls no problem ;0)


----------



## flatlander13

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> I believe I am prepared to meet the standards (push-ups, sit-ups, running, grip test, swim) but I would like to download an app or get access to the shuttle run somehow to practice beforehand. Anyone have any suggestions? I am a woman in the under 35 (narrowly) category and have been training with the goal to reach most of the male benchmarks before BMQ...here's to hoping.



No app or special access needed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5oi-sEOWsI


----------



## SJBeaton

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> No app or special access needed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5oi-sEOWsI



Cheers! That's great. Cbb I've got your back for the walls and I'm all about teamwork but just so you know, I draw the line at ironing


----------



## Matt_k

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> I believe I am prepared to meet the standards (push-ups, sit-ups, running, grip test, swim) but I would like to download an app or get access to the shuttle run somehow to practice beforehand. Anyone have any suggestions? I am a woman in the under 35 (narrowly) category and have been training with the goal to reach most of the male benchmarks before BMQ...here's to hoping.




Isn't it as of Jan 1, 2014 the Express Test no longer used for BMQ, and now FORCE is active? Or was I miss informed on that?


----------



## Cbbmtt

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> Cheers! That's great. Cbb I've got your back for the walls and I'm all about teamwork but just so you know, I draw the line at ironing



So helping me make the bed works too haha. Man I'm in for it. I don't know how to iron, sew, shoe polish, starch and/or do hospital corners. I'll trade throwing anyone over a wall for assistance with any of the above.

Just say "Cobb" need a lift and I'm totally there.


----------



## Tralax

Matt_k said:
			
		

> Isn't it as of Jan 1, 2014 the Express Test no longer used for BMQ, and now FORCE is active? Or was I miss informed on that?



I believe the date FORCE goes active for BMQ is April 1 2014.


----------



## Matt_k

Tralax said:
			
		

> I believe the date FORCE goes active for BMQ is April 1 2014.




Good to know thanks


----------



## Tralax

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> How many of you meet the fitness standard?



I am working hard to get to the fitness standard. I am wary of pushing myself too far so I don't get injured.  Sit ups I have nailed down. No idea on hand grip.  Push ups I am almost there and running is coming along.  I can run longer distances than required but my speed needs to improve.


----------



## Matt_k

Tralax said:
			
		

> I am working hard to get to the fitness standard. I am wary of pushing myself too far so I don't get injured.  Sit ups I have nailed down. No idea on hand grip.  Push ups I am almost there and running is coming along.  I can run longer distances than required but my speed needs to improve.




I found doing weight exercises like deadlifts, bendover rows, an d T-bar rows with relatively heavy weight my grip has gotten much stronger, however 75lb combined should be pretty easy to achieve. food for thought  good luck on your test


----------



## nn1988

Matt_k said:
			
		

> I found doing weight exercises like deadlifts, bendover rows, an d T-bar rows with relatively heavy weight my grip has gotten much stronger, however 75lb combined should be pretty easy to achieve. food for thought  good luck on your test



Mind you, it's 75 KG in combination of left and right hand scores.


----------



## SJBeaton

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> So helping me make the bed works too haha. Man I'm in for it. I don't know how to iron, sew, shoe polish, starch and/or do hospital corners. I'll trade throwing anyone over a wall for assistance with any of the above.
> 
> Just say "Cobb" need a lift and I'm totally there.



Ha! Brilliant save, but not a chance  Well my friend, you've got about 6 weeks for the other stuff....I'm sure they'll instruct the way they want things done anyway!

Matt, regarding the handgrip, was writing 75lb a typo? It's kg....bit of a difference  And I absolutely agree training with deadlifts/rows helps!


----------



## Matt_k

Yes, It was. Derp. . I'm just not looking forward to the shuttle, or running in general. But it won't be bad in time


----------



## amills990

if you can do 5 proper pull-ups, the hand grip should be no problem for you


----------



## marinemech

Me, i have no issues with running or situps, me its push ups, I have a issue with pushups, i bend my hand causing my wrist to be parallel to my arm, instead of being at a angle, no matter how much i try cannot seem to correct it  :crybaby:. I am trying, but cannot afford professional help on near-minimum wage, too much going out, compared to what they pay me. If its Force, i am all set, should have no issues, i hope


----------



## runormal

This website helped me pass my express test, its is free as well.

There is also a .gif of a good form.

http://hundredpushups.com/#sthash.tlYslHAm.dpbs


----------



## hawtlow

Looks like we have a few from the hfx area going... nice to see a few of us are also going RMS... if anyone wants to meet up for a run ahead of BMQ... let me know...

Jason Maslow

You can always find me on face'crack' or msg me here...


----------



## hawtlow

ShaunaS said:
			
		

> I accepted my offer for RMS on Friday. Fly out on Jan 25th..see you folks there!




Congrats ShaunaS... another one for the team.. I think you are number 3 for RMS.. should be fun..

Jason.


----------



## hawtlow

marinemech said:
			
		

> j. looks like we swear in the same day



marinemech, not only that... but, looks like SJBeaton, you and I all were at the Hfx recruiting center for our CFAT, interview and medicals on the same day... what a coincidence...


----------



## marinemech

Never even noticed that...LOL, we all leaving the 25th, if we are we are flying out around 1315 on Porter 420


----------



## hawtlow

marinemech said:
			
		

> Never even noticed that...LOL, we all leaving the 25th, if we are we are flying out around 1315 on Porter 420



how do you know that? were you already given your flight information?


----------



## marinemech

Speaking with the LS at the RC saying we are flying Porter, and only one flight on Saturday


----------



## hawtlow

good to know.


----------



## Jarnhamar

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> I believe I am prepared to meet the standards (push-ups, sit-ups, running, grip test, swim) but I would like to download an app or get access to the shuttle run somehow to practice beforehand.



That's a good idea. I'd imagine a lot of people who are on the infamous warrior platoon believed they were prepared. Better to know for sure.

Download the _shuttle run_ track put it on an ipod and see how you do.


----------



## TKelite

Just received the call,  I shall be there.  Combat engineer!


----------



## Cbbmtt

Awesome, congrats!! Where are you flying out of?



			
				TKelite said:
			
		

> Just received the call,  I shall be there.  Combat engineer!


----------



## TKelite

Thank you.  I am flying out Toronto!


----------



## Goodeman

When I did my BMQ, the majority of trades were Combat arms, the rest were techs of some type. In our sister platoon they were ALL techs and clerks, except for two Infantryman. It didnt make any sense to me whatsoever. But hey, such is life. Congrats to you guys. BMQ is one hell of a ride.


----------



## marinemech

Looks like we will not be doing the Express Test, as the info on the website has changed.

Initial Physical Fitness Evaluation

During the first week of basic training, candidates will undergo a physical fitness evaluation that will determine if they can go on with their Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) or Basic Military Officer Qualification (BMOQ) course. The test consists of the following three consecutive items:

    20M Rushes
    Sandbag Drag
    Shuttle Run

Here are the perfomance objectives for each step:
20M Rushes

    Description: Starting from prone, complete two shuttle sprints (1 shuttle= 20 m there, 20 m back) dropping to a prone position every 10 m, for a total of 80 m. Watch the video from the Personnel Support Programs (PSP) web page.
    Standard: 51 seconds

Sandbag Drag

    Description: Carry one 20 kg sandbag and pull a minimum of four on the floor over 20 m without stopping. Number of sandbags being dragged depends on the type of floor. Watch the video from the Personnel Support Programs (PSP) web page.
    Standard: To be completed without stopping.

Shuttle Run

    Description: Run continuously between two points that are 20 meters apart from side to side at a speed increasing by 0.5 km/h with each stage of one minute. The test is over once the participant can not keep up with the speed.
    Standard:
        Under 35 years of age:
            Men: Stage 6.0
            Women: Stage 4.0
        35 years of age and over:
            Men: Stage 5.0
            Women: Stage 3.0

You must achieve the standard for all of the three items in order to go on with your BMQ/BMOQ course.

If you do not meet the standard of one or more of the three items, you will join a specialized fitness training program that is also offered at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS). The program integrates overall health coaching, diet and a rigorous personalized fitness program that lasts a minimum of 28 calendar days and a maximum of 90 calendar days. From the moment you achieve the standard after the 28-day period, you are reintegrated onto a BMQ/BMOQ course. If unsuccessful at the end of 90 calendar days, you will be released from the CAF.


----------



## amills990

What website is that marinemech?


----------



## marinemech

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page


----------



## Tralax

Interesting. I won't believe it until we are there and they tell us we are doing FORCE.


----------



## SJBeaton

Tralax said:
			
		

> Interesting. I won't believe it until we are there and they tell us we are doing FORCE.



 :ditto:


----------



## amills990

I'd rather do FORCE then EXPRES, how about you guys?


----------



## MPHopeful13

Sorry to jump in here - I'm not on the Jan. 27 BMQ - but, it seems as though they have cut parts of the FORCE eval for CFLRS? The PSP site shows a sandbag lift and intermitted loaded shuttles as additional parts of the test, though the CFLRS site is only showing the above quote. Are these two only for the yearly fitness eval after BMQ/SQ/MOC, etc., or are they being cut from the evaluation all together? Also, after you guys finish the 20m rushes one, you`ll have to get back to us on level of difficulty - it seems like a tough one.


----------



## marinemech

They did not cut it, this is a temporary thing until April 1 when all 4 parts go live.


----------



## PMedMoe

From CANFORGEN 142/13:

AS OF 01 APR 14, OWING TO THE OFFICIAL ADOPTION ON THAT DATE OF THE FORCE EVALUATION

And from the FORCE website:

After 1 April 2014, the CF EXPRES Test will be officially replaced by the FORCE Evaluation.

There's a huge thread on it under the Physical Training & Standards forum.  Have a read.


----------



## Cbbmtt

I read that already, we are doing the old test and are going to be one of the last courses doing the old ways  

You know what encourages me to do my push ups? I don't take a shower in the morning or go to the washroom until I've done 25 in a row. Get's easier daily


----------



## ShaunaS

TKelite said:
			
		

> Thank you.  I am flying out Toronto!



I'm also flying out of TO. Guess I'll see ya there!


----------



## TKelite

ShaunaS said:
			
		

> I'm also flying out of TO. Guess I'll see ya there!



I was actually given the wrong dates.  I am flying out Jan 11 for the Jan 13th BMQ.


----------



## hawtlow

I didn't think that the Force evaluation was taking effect until April... But, even then... I wouldn't go on hearsay until I was there and found out first hand. Either way, there will be plenty of running and push ups and sit ups...


----------



## Hattie56

Topic change here haha. lets say I get jan. 27 bmq. I'm certain we are going to be doing some  type of pt outside.. Do we have to buy our own gear for this, or is it provided? Maybe a silly question but I can't find answers.


----------



## marinemech

I would assume, most of it, if not all of it would be provided. I would bring a set to be safe though.


----------



## wilf75

im in too look foward to it


----------



## Cbbmtt

For Christmas I got:

1 Large Hockey type suitcase or bag
6 pairs of matching underwear 
18 mach 3 razor blades with mach 3 razor
1 laptop with carry case
1 pair of gloves and tuque
1 picture frame with picture
1 winter jacket
1 thermal pajamas
1 Iron
6 pairs of grey socks
1 inexpensive watch

Wondering where they got these ideas from? Merry Christmas all.


----------



## marinemech

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> For Christmas I got:
> 
> 1 Large Hockey type suitcase or bag
> 6 pairs of matching underwear
> 18 mach 3 razor blades with mach 3 razor
> 1 laptop with carry case
> 1 pair of gloves and tuque
> 1 picture frame with picture
> 1 winter jacket
> 1 thermal pajamas
> 1 Iron
> 6 pairs of grey socks
> 1 inexpensive watch
> 
> Wondering where they got these ideas from? Merry Christmas all.



i think we had the same list  :snowman:


----------



## hawtlow

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Topic change here haha. lets say I get jan. 27 bmq. I'm certain we are going to be doing some  type of pt outside.. Do we have to buy our own gear for this, or is it provided? Maybe a silly question but I can't find answers.



just taking a look at the backlog here... but, i was also wondering what people have been told that they should bring with to make the winter months a bit easier??? still looking around, so not sure if there is a thread somewhere for this.


----------



## venom800tt

Im also flying from Vancouver to St. Jean on the 25th. My trade is ATIS Tech but I havn't got any military background whatsoever. Also im not in a good shape now, been training like a mad man and already went down to 190lbs from 215lbs in 3 weeks. I really hope we do the Force test as my push ups are childish. My run is improving alot though but I have a feeling the pushup would hold me back


----------



## Racine

venom800tt said:
			
		

> Im also flying from Vancouver to St. Jean on the 25th. My trade is ATIS Tech but I havn't got any military background whatsoever. Also im not in a good shape now, been training like a mad man and already went down to 190lbs from 215lbs in 3 weeks. I really hope we do the Force test as my push ups are childish. My run is improving alot though but I have a feeling the pushup would hold me back



Great job on trimming down! But I'm thinking it might be worthwhile for you to get pushing. Even if they give us the Force test, I doubt they're going to reduce the push-ups everywhere else.


----------



## venom800tt

Markiron said:
			
		

> Great job on trimming down! But I'm thinking it might be worthwhile for you to get pushing. Even if they give us the Force test, I doubt they're going to reduce the push-ups everywhere else.



That's true, I watched the basic up vids and during inspection it looks like they'll find a excuse to give you minimum 25 push-ups  ^-^


----------



## runormal

venom800tt said:
			
		

> Im also flying from Vancouver to St. Jean on the 25th. My trade is ATIS Tech but I havn't got any military background whatsoever. Also im not in a good shape now, been training like a mad man and already went down to 190lbs from 215lbs in 3 weeks. I really hope we do the Force test as my push ups are childish. My run is improving alot though but I have a feeling the pushup would hold me back



You still have time,  After two weeks you'll be able to do 25 pushups. Go for more though you have almost four weeks. You will also have to do much more than 25

Hundredpushups.com

Good luck.


----------



## SJBeaton

j.maslow said:
			
		

> just taking a look at the backlog here... but, i was also wondering what people have been told that they should bring with to make the winter months a bit easier??? still looking around, so not sure if there is a thread somewhere for this.



Too bad we don't have the issued kit now, j.maslow! -26, over a foot of snow has fallen (and still falling!), and blizzard conditions in Nova Scotia ... would have been a great day to play outside to prepare for Basic


----------



## Cbbmtt

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> Too bad we don't have the issued kit now, j.maslow! -26, over a foot of snow has fallen (and still falling!), and blizzard conditions in Nova Scotia ... would have been a great day to play outside to prepare for Basic



So, I'm guessing the shorts and 2 work out shirts are going to keep us warm enough for the runs before kit gets issued lol.


----------



## venom800tt

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> So, I'm guessing the shorts and 2 work out shirts are going to keep us warm enough for the runs before kit gets issued lol.



Haha, I just bought my sport short/shirt and trying to figure out how does this work!! Specially the shirt is like running with lots of ventilation  ^-^


----------



## marinemech

Won't be so bad after we get going for a bit.


----------



## Hattie56

A good investment i think would be a balaclava.


----------



## mack5140

Hey guys, I received the call on Dec. 11th for Infantry (PPCLI) and will be starting with y'all on the 27th! Really looking forward to meeting everyone! Cheers and best of luck with your prep in the coming weeks! 

Ps. Anyone else for infantry or any other combat arms trade?


----------



## marinemech

think so far you are odd man/woman out  >


----------



## hill212

Are you guys in reg or reserve? my BMQ starts January 10 but I am in the Reserves.  Combat engineer anybody else?


----------



## SJBeaton

hill212 said:
			
		

> Are you guys in reg or reserve? my BMQ starts January 10 but I am in the Reserves.  Combat engineer anybody else?



I think all of us on this thread are reg force.


----------



## Chris_88

I'll be there. Going in as Infantry, regular force. 

Flying out of Vancouver on the 25th.


----------



## Hattie56

Finally got the call!! Jan 27 is my start date. Sonar Op! See you guys there!


----------



## marinemech

Guess we will see each other at the airport


----------



## venom800tt

Chris_88 said:
			
		

> I'll be there. Going in as Infantry, regular force.
> 
> Flying out of Vancouver on the 25th.



Hey, are you coming to the enrolment on 15th also? I'll see u at Yvr perhaps!


----------



## Chris_88

No, my enrollment is on the 8th (Tomorrow).


----------



## Hattie56

marinemech said:
			
		

> Guess we will see each other at the airport



Can't wait Buddy.


----------



## venom800tt

Chris_88 said:
			
		

> No, my enrollment is on the 8th (Tomorrow).



Good luck buddy, cheers


----------



## hawtlow

Anyone getting anxious yet?

Just under 2 weeks now until the Swearing in Ceremony... Almost there...

Also, anybody get any more tips on what we should bring along with us when we go?


----------



## Hattie56

j.maslow said:
			
		

> Anyone getting anxious yet?
> 
> Just under 2 weeks now until the Swearing in Ceremony... Almost there...
> 
> Also, anybody get any more tips on what we should bring along with us when we go?



I'm so anxious! I got everything in order today, finally! The file manager said we are doing the express test as the force doesn't start until feb. 1st.. Anyone else know anything?


----------



## Cbbmtt

I'm bringing some things that are not on the list;

Some magic erasers, swifter replacements, an extra tooth brush for my boots, some hand warmers for your pockets, some non cotton tights for running, some runners gel stuff for chafing, tuque, gloves, 1 pair of track pants, 1 sweat shirt, lap top,  two decks of cards and some gold bond medicated foot powder.


----------



## Racine

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I'm bringing some things that are not on the list;
> 
> Some magic erasers, swifter replacements, an extra tooth brush for my boots, some hand warmers for your pockets, some non cotton tights for running, some runners gel stuff for chafing, tuque, gloves, 1 pair of track pants, 1 sweat shirt, lap top,  two decks of cards and some gold bond medicated foot powder.



Swiffer, for sure. Makes keeping the dust down so much easier. (And yes, I'll be bringing a box too)

I haven't seen the kit list from CFRC yet, but I think the number one most important thing is a properly fit pair of running shoes. Running Room is your friend.


----------



## Chris_88

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> I'm so anxious! I got everything in order today, finally! The file manager said we are doing the express test as the force doesn't start until feb. 1st.. Anyone else know anything?



I just got back from my enrollment. We were told we would be doing the FORCE test.


----------



## venom800tt

Chris_88 said:
			
		

> I just got back from my enrollment. We were told we would be doing the FORCE test.



Thanks for the update, I've been calling the recruiter for couple of days now and couldn't get a hold of anyone to confirm which test to prepare for. Force it is then  :camo:


----------



## marinemech

Plan for the expres test, just to be safe as well


----------



## Colta

Well... I didn't make it for Jan, but I did for Feb 3rd!! Got the call today! So I guess I'll see ya's all there at some point or another. Good luck, I can't wait!


----------



## Cbbmtt

Does anyone know if we get our teeth examined cleaned during bmq or should I try to squeeze in an appointment?


----------



## DAA

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if we get our teeth examined cleaned during bmq or should I try to squeeze in an appointment?



If you have to pay "out of pocket", I would forgo the treatment.  Once you're enrolled, all your dental needs will be met "free of charge".  Not necessarily during BMQ but at some point in time.


----------



## amills990

I literally cancelled my appointment for tomorrow because I knew there would be full coverage.


----------



## PMedMoe

Be prepared to wait a while.  Possibly until your first posting, depending on how long your QL3 course is.  Normally they will only do what absolutely needs to be done.  Cleaning doesn't fall into that category.


----------



## DAA

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Be prepared to wait a while.  Possibly until your first posting, depending on how long your QL3 course is.  Normally they will only do what absolutely needs to be done.  Cleaning doesn't fall into that category.



 :goodpost:


Thanks for that.  It's been so long since my recruit training but I couldn't recall getting any sort of "comprehensive" dental treatment until after I was posted for first time employment and like you said, unless it was "absolutely necessary".


----------



## marinemech

Looks to be 3 Platoons starting on the 27th. Wonder where I will fall.


----------



## amills990

yeah i wonder as well. 19, 20, or 21!


----------



## Cbbmtt

marinemech said:
			
		

> Looks to be 3 Platoons starting on the 27th. Wonder where I will fall.



So is that 180 people?


----------



## amills990

It also seems that they have clarified what fitness evaluation everyone will be doing. If Jan 27 BMQ is to do there fitness evaluation on Day 4 Week 0, then that would be Feb 1st, and so it would be the FORCE test.


----------



## marinemech

amills990 said:
			
		

> It also seems that they have clarified what fitness evaluation everyone will be doing. If Jan 27 BMQ is to do there fitness evaluation on Day 4 Week 0, then that would be Feb 1st, and so it would be the FORCE test.



That would be the 30th, the 1st is a Saturday.


----------



## Medtech45

As far as platoons, my enrolment letter said 0020. Does that not mean I will be in 20 platoon?


----------



## amills990

How did I miss that? lol. My bad, thanks marinemech


----------



## marinemech

nice try though, maybe they will be nice and just let us use the FORCE.


----------



## DAA

amills990 said:
			
		

> It also seems that they have clarified what fitness evaluation everyone will be doing. If Jan 27 BMQ is to do there fitness evaluation on Day 4 Week 0, then that would be Feb 1st, and so it would be the FORCE test.



See the following post ----->  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113543.0.html


----------



## Hattie56

DAA said:
			
		

> See the following post ----->  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113543.0.html



That's what i originally thought, hopefully its correct.


----------



## hawtlow

Only two weeks away now guys... Looking forward to meeting everyone. :camo:


----------



## thatgirltiffany

I'll be seeing you fine folks there. I accepted an offer for Traffic Tech and swear in on the 21st and head out for the 25th. Stoked!


----------



## venom800tt

T.Wells said:
			
		

> I'll be seeing you fine folks there. I accepted an offer for Traffic Tech and swear in on the 21st and head out for the 25th. Stoked!



Welcome abroad. So far looks like a nice little family, hopefully not everyone is the robot my buddy described that were on his platoon.


----------



## venom800tt

I'm not sure what time we would get to Saint Jean but I hope it is before the last shuttle leave cause then we have to pay like 100 bucks for taxi as far as I remember according to the booklet.


----------



## Hattie56

marinemech said:
			
		

> Looks to be 3 Platoons starting on the 27th. Wonder where I will fall.



Isn't your platoon number on the enrollment offer that you have to sign?


----------



## Hattie56

venom800tt said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what time we would get to Saint Jean but I hope it is before the last shuttle leave cause then we have to pay like 100 bucks for taxi as far as I remember according to the booklet.



Maybe that's why they reccomend bring 150 cash for "unexpected costs"


----------



## thatgirltiffany

I actually just asked my recruiter yesterday about our platoon number and he told me we won't know this until we're in St. Jean. I have a question, what do we do if we're early? I'm driving there and I'll probably be a few hours early just so I can ensure that I'm there on time and take into consideration the weather, car accidents, traffic etc...Do we just chill inside til everyone gets there and on duty at 8?


----------



## George Wallace

When you arrive, your days of "just chilling" are over.


----------



## amills990

T.Wells, they allowed you to drive? I was told no one was allowed to drive there anymore because of lateness and liability issues. are you keeping your vehicle there as well?


----------



## Cbbmtt

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When you arrive, your days of "just chilling" are over.



"Chilling" is a good word for Quebec compared to the 10 degrees yesterday here in Vancouver  

I know two people now that are driving.


----------



## amills990

Really eh? That's weird, but I have seen it before. 1 RC says one thing, another one says different. Ah well guess I'm flying, too late now


----------



## Hattie56

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> "Chilling" is a good word for Quebec compared to the 10 degrees yesterday here in Vancouver
> 
> I know two people now that are driving.



11° here today in Nova Scotia.


----------



## SJBeaton

amills990 said:
			
		

> T.Wells, they allowed you to drive? I was told no one was allowed to drive there anymore because of lateness and liability issues. are you keeping your vehicle there as well?



Hmmm, those (and the lack of available parking) were the reasons that I was told that I could not drive my vehicle. I'm very much hoping that I am able to have it with me in Borden...


----------



## SJBeaton

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When you arrive, your days of "just chilling" are over.



For some of us, those days were over years ago!


----------



## amills990

Yes same here SJBEATON, I forgot to add that one. Damn! a vehicle would have been useful for trips to mtl, if my platoon behaves of course


----------



## marinemech

if ever given the chance i might look into getting a rental vehicle and cost sharing it with people going up, 3 or more people chipping in can make it cheap


----------



## Cbbmtt

marinemech said:
			
		

> if ever given the chance i might look into getting a rental vehicle and cost sharing it with people going up, 3 or more people chipping in can make it cheap



Chipping in for a vehicle to go to the bar. I see problems with this equation. I think that 5 people sharing a van taxi is worth the extra $$


----------



## thatgirltiffany

I guess "chill" was the wrong word to use haha. I was only given the option to drive when I accepted my offer, but in my acceptance package, it stated I could have taken the train. I only live three hours away anyways so it's not a far drive at all. I'm not keeping my car there, however I was given the option to keep it with me if I wanted it there. Decided to save some money on insurance and have someone drive it back home til I go to Borden.


----------



## venom800tt

Am I the only one going to Kingston after BMQ? Most people seems to be going to Borden even on other threads, what's special about that place?


----------



## Medtech45

I am also taking my vehicle and keeping it there. There were no issues with this. 

Borden is a training facility for a lot of trades from what I understand.


----------



## Racine

venom800tt said:
			
		

> Am I the only one going to Kingston after BMQ? Most people seems to be going to Borden even on other threads, what's special about that place?



I'll be in Kingston after BMQ-L. From what I understand, Kingston hosts all the communications and electronics courses. Not sure of the entirety of what Borden has, but most of the people I know in support trades went through there.


----------



## thatgirltiffany

Well, if you get posted to Kingston it's one of the nicer cities to live in (I live there right now). Not sure what Borden is like, that's why I'm taking my car there so I can leave on the weekends when I'm not swamped with homework haha.


----------



## venom800tt

Im getting my car shipped after BMQ, should be fun cruising around cities, checking out local sites.

Did Kingston get the same horrible Ice storm as Toronto?


----------



## ShaunaS

T.Wells said:
			
		

> Well, if you get posted to Kingston it's one of the nicer cities to live in (I live there right now). Not sure what Borden is like, that's why I'm taking my car there so I can leave on the weekends when I'm not swamped with homework haha.



Borden is about a half an hour from Barrie, which is where I live now.  I've heard from friends on course that getting away on weekends is refreshing, as there isn't much to do on base. Having a vehicle makes the drive to the city that much easier. Although within the last year, city transit now operates a Barrie-Borden run for 6 bucks so it's not too bad even if you're without wheels.


----------



## amills990

Wow! Wish I could have had the option to drive!!! But alas, it is too late now as I get my plane ticket to St. Jean tomorrow at my swearing-in. oh well.

On the other topic, I am going to Borden after my BMQ-L, but after Borden I'm off to Kingston. My trade requires I go to both for my training. After that is an 18 month OJT


----------



## thatgirltiffany

I have to be in Borden for 25 weeks I believe. Since my trade is not an "in demand trade" my course only runs once a year, I've been told so I'm given two options: I can be put on a PAT platoon or do OJT til my course starts. Doing the obvious and going with the OJT since a buddy of mine who's in my trade did OJT for 8 months til our course started for Traffic Tech and he traveled to Scotland, Italy and Greenland in the time span. Exciting stuff!


----------



## venom800tt

Just got back from enrollment. Me, Cbbmtt and bunch of other guys will get tp St jean by 5:15/30pm so the shuttle should be available.

Also we get our platoon # during enrollment, mine I believe is 0021E, anyone else from that group?


----------



## Hattie56

venom800tt said:
			
		

> Just got back from enrollment. Me, Cbbmtt and bunch of other guys will get tp St jean by 5:15/30pm so the shuttle should be available.
> 
> Also we get our platoon # during enrollment, mine I believe is 0021E, anyone else from that group?



It says on my enrollment letter what platoon I'm in. 0020E for me.


----------



## marinemech

I don't know what platoon i am, the Halifax Crew should be landing somewhere near 1415hrs, might catch a 3 pm if one exists, or just chill in the airport till people flying from the west land.


----------



## venom800tt

Booo, looks like I'm the only one in 21E, no one from my enrolment was in my group either


----------



## marinemech

They know how rowdy, you BC folks are, and that you need to separated


----------



## Hattie56

marinemech said:
			
		

> I don't know what platoon i am, the Halifax Crew should be landing somewhere near 1415hrs, might catch a 3 pm if one exists, or just chill in the airport till people flying from the west land.



Shuttle leaves montreal at 1500 and 2000.


----------



## Chris_88

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> It says on my enrollment letter what platoon I'm in. 0020E for me.



Same here.


----------



## thatgirltiffany

I'm also 0020E!


----------



## Hattie56

T.Wells said:
			
		

> I'm also 0020E!



Cool! See you guys there!


----------



## Cbbmtt

Platoon 19E for me.


----------



## marinemech

Cbbmtt, looks like we are going to be in the same platoon 19 Echo  :warstory:


----------



## amills990

I'm in 0020E! but! ..... I was told that will change once we get to CFLRS. so? anyone hear different?


----------



## Cbbmtt

amills990 said:
			
		

> I'm in 0020E! but! ..... I was told that will change once we get to CFLRS. so? anyone hear different?



Who told you that? We were told that was our platoon number and there are 3 platoons starting at the same time so why would they change them?


----------



## hawtlow

I am also 20E, as per my offer letter. If that is in fact our Platoon number and not our course number...


----------



## Hattie56

j.maslow said:
			
		

> I am also 20E, as per my offer letter. If that is in fact our Platoon number and not our course number...



Could be. Guess I'll find out Tuesday.


----------



## SJBeaton

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Platoon 19E for me.



Damn, Cobb! You'll have to find someone else to help make your bed...my offer letter says 20E


----------



## Hattie56

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> Damn, Cobb! You'll have to find someone else to help make your bed...my offer letter says 20E



Well then.... ;D


----------



## SJBeaton

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Well then.... ;D



Must read banter earlier in this thread to get the true context of that post!!


----------



## wilf75

so is anyone else nervous or having some anxiety about bmq i think it would be nice to know if someone else is feeling like me


----------



## Racine

wilf75 said:
			
		

> so is anyone else nervous or having some anxiety about bmq i think it would be nice to know if someone else is feeling like me



That's totally normal.  I think anyone who says they aren't at least somewhat nervous about BMQ is either inaccurate, or in denial.  ;D  

I personally am totally nervous on a couple things, like this nagging cold that's making it harder to keep my PT up.


----------



## Hattie56

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> Must read banter earlier in this thread to get the true context of that post!!



Haha, i know. I'm.just kidding. On a side more  I'm nervous as hell. Confident  but nervous.


----------



## thatgirltiffany

I'm excited but nervous as well. Excited for the challenges but nervous about how hard some of them are going to be.


----------



## Hattie56

Side note. I can't believe how many people have added me on fb!


----------



## amills990

and on Hatties side note, add me on facebook if you are on 0020E! 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=648275577

to view the page you have to be logged into facebook (edit)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cbbmtt

I haven't worked out in 3 days, I've had quite a few going away parties/dinners and I'm feeling fat!!! 

The moment I get to the airport is the moment I think I will truly start to get nervous. Right now I feel like just pulling the band aid off quickly if you know what I mean and start 'er up!


----------



## Hattie56

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I haven't worked out in 3 days, I've had quite a few going away parties/dinners and I'm feeling fat!!!
> 
> The moment I get to the airport is the moment I think I will truly start to get nervous. Right now I feel like just pulling the band aid off quickly if you know what I mean and start 'er up!



I know exactly what you mean Cobb. That's how I feel.


----------



## marinemech

It does not help me all the parties, and oh so good home cooked meals


----------



## wilf75

at least i got in one more vacation before we start i was able to work out everyday on vacation now i got so, much to do its been hard to get in the gym


----------



## Medtech45

Time to set it up a notch I guess.  One week to go!


----------



## shunting89

Im so excited and nervous. Im also on platoon 0020E!! See you all there


----------



## shunting89

Between taking care of my girls, renovations,  and preparing for st jean I havnt been able to excersize this week!!! The going away parties arnt helping.  :crybaby:


----------



## Medtech45

Welcome to 0020E!  What trade?

I've been getting up and doing my run before anything else. Not even time in the day to get everything done. Still have to do my autobiography. 

6 days!


----------



## Hattie56

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Welcome to 0020E!  What trade?
> 
> I've been getting up and doing my run before anything else. Not even time in the day to get everything done. Still have to do my autobiography.
> 
> 6 days!



I had to get up at 4 am everyday for work. I do insanity in the night time! And, I agree with everyone else, all the going away meals and drinks, time to kick back into overdrive.


----------



## shunting89

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> I had to get up at 4 am everyday for work. I do insanity in the night time! And, I agree with everyone else, all the going away meals and drinks, time to kick back into overdrive.


same I woke up everyday at 04h30 and did insanity from 20h00 till 21h00. Im just trying to find time to write my auto bio now to. O h and my trade is avs tech


----------



## shunting89

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> I had to get up at 4 am everyday for work. I do insanity in the night time! And, I agree with everyone else, all the going away meals and drinks, time to kick back into overdrive.


how do you like insanity? Iv been doing it since august and think its amazing!


----------



## Hattie56

shunting89 said:
			
		

> how do you like insanity? Iv been doing it since august and think its amazing!




I think it is so good for cardio, the high intensity and interval training works really well I find. Welcome to the forum btw!


----------



## shunting89

Thank you, I also want to congratulate everyone!!! Im happy to see people how motivated everyone is. Good job guys!!!


----------



## venom800tt

Same here, I just came back from my US road trip and wow, lets just say I went all out negative on my body. Time to get realistic


----------



## marinemech

Well pulled a all nighter, body did not want to cooperate


----------



## Hattie56

marinemech said:
			
		

> Well pulled a all nighter, body did not want to cooperate



I'm getting more excited by the day. It seems like I'm getting less and less sleep by the day. On the plus side, swear in tomorrow!


----------



## marinemech

I think ill be operating today on mayybe 3 hours  8)


----------



## shunting89

marinemech said:
			
		

> I think ill be operating today on mayybe 3 hours  8)


both my daughters are sick so sleep doesnt exist right now lol.


----------



## marinemech

Just what you need before leaving, getting sick


----------



## shunting89

marinemech said:
			
		

> Just what you need before leaving, getting sick


lol so far im feeling great I think it skipped over me!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Don't worry you will get shack hack soon enough.....

 ;D


----------



## mack5140

What is this about an Auto Bio I keep hearing on the forums? I swear in on Thursday, leave Saturday and have yet to hear anything about it from the CFRC


----------



## Racine

mack5140 said:
			
		

> What is this about an Auto Bio I keep hearing on the forums? I swear in on Thursday, leave Saturday and have yet to hear anything about it from the CFRC



On Thursday, when you swear in, you should receive a booklet with some of the basic information about CFLRS and what to bring with you. In that booklet, it will tell you about the autobiography. Essentially, you want to have a draft based on the outline in that booklet. You should only need about thirty minutes to an hour to do the draft, even if you're not much of a writer.

Bottom line: something to do, nothing to stress on.


----------



## mack5140

Awesome, thanks for the information bud  :camo:


----------



## shunting89

Markiron said:
			
		

> On Thursday, when you swear in, you should receive a booklet with some of the basic information about CFLRS and what to bring with you. In that booklet, it will tell you about the autobiography. Essentially, you want to have a draft based on the outline in that booklet. You should only need about thirty minutes to an hour to do the draft, even if you're not much of a writer.
> 
> Bottom line: something to do, nothing to stress on.


it actually took me more time to do the security clearance than the autobiography.  Just dont wait until Friday to get your kit ready


----------



## marinemech

Got my Auto Bio 99% (Got the JI back in December) get all the paper work tomorrow


----------



## hawtlow

i think i am all done... auto bio written out. neatly... security clearance form done. got my voided cheque, birth cert., sin card, common law docs... i think i can sleep easy now. lol... not that i will get much sleep with the anticipation of tomorrow... all you peeps in the hfx area, see you in the morning...

 ;D


----------



## shunting89

You all seem like a bunch of great people I cant wait to meet you all Saturday. Im on platoon 0020E hooooah!!


----------



## Medtech45

See you all there. I'm driving in from Toronto!


----------



## shunting89

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> See you all there. I'm driving in from Toronto!


 wow thats a nice 6.5 hour drive. Be safe on the road!


----------



## Medtech45

Thank you. Looking forward to the drive and being there.


----------



## shunting89

Do you know What platoon are you on?


----------



## Hattie56

j.maslow said:
			
		

> i think i am all done... auto bio written out. neatly... security clearance form done. got my voided cheque, birth cert., sin card, common law docs... i think i can sleep easy now. lol... not that i will get much sleep with the anticipation of tomorrow... all you peeps in the hfx area, see you in the morning...
> 
> ;D



We don't need to bring our security form to enrollment, just to st. Jean.


----------



## hawtlow

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> We don't need to bring our security form to enrollment, just to st. Jean.



I know that I don't need it tomorrow. But, I am keeping everything together.


----------



## Hattie56

j.maslow said:
			
		

> I know that I don't need it tomorrow. But, I am keeping everything together.



Good man. I was worried for a second that i forgot it at my home 150km away, then I remembered I didn't need it!


----------



## shunting89

Im signing the papers for the sale of my house wensday. Shit just got real lol


----------



## SJBeaton

Anyone else from the Halifax CFRC swearing in on Thursday morning?


----------



## marinemech

there was 6 of us there today, could have easily done a few more people


----------



## shunting89

Can't believe only 4 days left. There is not enough hours in a day!!!


----------



## marinemech

It's kinda scary, am i gonna VR, NOPE, grabbing the bloody Bull by the Horns and holdin on... On a side note, my back pack is almost fully packed


----------



## mack5140

Anyone else feel like they are not bringing enough stuff, or the right stuff. Even though we know we will be fine ?   :facepalm:


----------



## shunting89

mack5140 said:
			
		

> Anyone else feel like they are not bringing enough stuff, or the right stuff. Even though we know we will be fine ?   :facepalm:


  I know how you feel. I followed the list to the letter and still feel like I'm missing things m


----------



## Medtech45

I'm sure we will all bring way too much!


----------



## marinemech

anyone on 19 platoon, i have squeezed a Swiffer, some Lysol wipes in my bag for when we need them. I am packing a GO Bag ( Carry on, for when Porter Loses or Forgets my Bag, laptop, spare sneakers, toiletries, etc)


----------



## shunting89

I like how you say when porter loses my bag and not if. Lol


----------



## Cbbmtt

marinemech said:
			
		

> anyone on 19 platoon, i have squeezed a Swiffer, some Lysol wipes in my bag for when we need them. I am packing a GO Bag ( Carry on, for when Porter Loses or Forgets my Bag, laptop, spare sneakers, toiletries, etc)



I got swiffer replacements and Magic erasers. I'm just bringing the clothes items on the list and pray that we don't have to run outside. The only extra clothes I am fitting in are some running spandex and extra socks.

I haven't been able to eat very much lately, nerves are shot.


----------



## shunting89

Im going to bring some doctor sholls. And swiffer replacements as well. Im not sleeping very well right now, getting anxious!


----------



## Hattie56

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I got swiffer replacements and Magic erasers. I'm just bringing the clothes items on the list and pray that we don't have to run outside. The only extra clothes I am fitting in are some running spandex and extra socks.
> 
> I haven't been able to eat very much lately, nerves are shot.



If we do run outside, i am bringing a breathable Spandex balaclava, I feel like that will help a lot.


----------



## shunting89

I havnt even had time to practice ironing or sewing. I hope it comes naturally I guess il find out soon!


----------



## Medtech45

Who is driving and from where?


----------



## Jarnhamar

I recommend bringing only one or two sets of "bar clothes".  Once you're allowed off base you can get more stuff when you go home or if you live too far buy something over a weekend.  By the end of your training you may notice your old clothes don't fit very well anyways.

You should be prepared to run and do PT outside, I wouldn't count on prayer to avoid that.


----------



## shunting89

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Who is driving and from where?


 im driving from the north shore of montreal (45 mins)


----------



## marinemech

I have that feeling we will be outside, we will have to run the obs course, or what is left of it


----------



## Racine

marinemech said:
			
		

> I have that feeling we will be outside, we will have to run the obs course, or what is left of it



I'd say the chance of that is about 99.99% 

However, I highly doubt we'll be doing much outside before kit issue and all the warm gear that includes. Either way, I'm enjoying this nice warm weather while I can. Last night's PT was shorts and t-shirt. Probably not going to be an option based on what the weatherman tells me about the Montreal area...  ;D


----------



## Medtech45

No the Montreal area can be brutal. Be prepared!


----------



## SJBeaton

marinemech said:
			
		

> there was 6 of us there today, could have easily done a few more people



Too bad I hadn't been scheduled for yesterday...the recruiting centre is closed today because of this nor'easter and I suspect the drive (under normal driving conditions about an hour) in the morning to be hellish.  :facepalm:


----------



## shunting89

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> No the Montreal area can be brutal. Be prepared!


 I jogged 5km last night at -30. It felt great lol


----------



## mkil

Hey guys! I was in your shoes exactly 1 year ago! Kit issue is the Thursday of the first week. Your first PT session is also that morning. Most of your PT will be outside - even in the cold and snow. They issue you a track suit to run in. You also wear gloves and a touque. Even with the snow - you will do your obstacle course - but not until week 4 (ish) and then again after you get your rifle. You will do it both times in full tactical gear. For a week and a half after you get your kit, every night will be spent sewing tiny labels on everything... and I mean EVERYTHING you are issued and own. My advice to you (that my platoon learned the painful way) is get everybody in your section together and do an assembly line of objects. Sew everybody's sock labels first, then pants, then shirts etc etc. Or whatever order is listed on the list. 

**ADVICE for the socks: stretch them out and keep them stretched (as if they were around your calve muscle) as you sew the label on. A lot of people don't, and when they pull the socks on, or wash them the stitching rips and you will get written up for missing a label. 

Feel free to PM me with any questions you may have - it is exciting, and nerve wracking and you WILL NOT sleep much the first 5 weeks. 

PS - R. Harrison - you on here too?


----------



## venom800tt

Thanks for the advice, these 3 months are going to be quiet of an adventure. Can't wait to get start bmq


----------



## shunting89

Just saying. .. 48 hours left... and i can't wait  or sleep.


----------



## marinemech

Have my Rough Draft of my Autobio done, Bags are almost all packed, Movers coming around 9-930 tomorrow


----------



## Cbbmtt

So first day of PT was only on Thursday? That's a lot of time from arrival on Saturday. Oh well, I'm game for whatever as long as I have warm clothes before I go running outside. I thought obstacle course was closed during the winter, but now I'm a bit excited.

Anyone else having trouble keeping food in their stomach?


----------



## shunting89

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> So first day of PT was only on Thursday? That's a lot of time from arrival on Saturday. Oh well, I'm game for whatever as long as I have warm clothes before I go running outside. I thought obstacle course was closed during the winter, but now I'm a bit excited.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble keeping food in their stomach?


 im having a hard time sleeping.  Im going to miss my daughters like crazy! !! Cant wait to meet you guys on Saturday.  Im probably going to arrive at around 14h00 anyone else getting their before supper?


----------



## marinemech

my flight from Halifax is suppose to land at 1415 Eastern, and then on the Bus for 1500 so there for 1600 maybe


----------



## shunting89

marinemech said:
			
		

> my flight from Halifax is suppose to land at 1415 Eastern, and then on the Bus for 1500 so there for 1600 maybe


 do you know your platoon? Im 0020E


----------



## ShaunaS

My flight arrives in MTL at 1217 but apparently I am on the shuttle scheduled for 2000. If anyone wants to hang out at the airport with me for 8 hours, I am so down.  :nod:

Also, platoon 0020E !


----------



## shunting89

ShaunaS said:
			
		

> My flight arrives in MTL at 1217 but apparently I am on the shuttle scheduled for 2000. If anyone wants to hang out at the airport with me for 8 hours, I am so down.  :nod:
> 
> Also, platoon 0020E !


 wow that sucks the 8 hour wait. But im happy to meet someone else from my platoon hooooah! !! Should I wear dress pants or jeans when I arrive. I know it should be the least of my worries lol


----------



## ShaunaS

shunting89 said:
			
		

> wow that sucks the 8 hour wait. But im happy to meet someone else from my platoon hooooah! !! Should I wear dress pants or jeans when I arrive. I know it should be the least of my worries lol



The LS walking us through our paperwork today said jeans(no holes) and a collared/polo should would be appropriate.

The majority of people sworn in with me today were for 19 platoon..I'm curious and very excited to meet everyone else on course with us.


----------



## shunting89

ShaunaS said:
			
		

> The LS walking us through our paperwork today said jeans(no holes) and a collared/polo should would be appropriate.
> 
> The majority of people sworn in with me today were for 19 platoon..I'm curious and very excited to meet everyone else on course with us.


 same here! I am very excited for Saturday. I am worried because I haven't done cardio in 2 weeks


----------



## marinemech

Shauna, you might get on the 1500 hr bus with the crew that is coming from the Maritimes


----------



## marinemech

Well moving day, started out with a bang, moving truck got fetched up coming down the driveway cannot go forward or backwards


----------



## shunting89

marinemech said:
			
		

> Well moving day, started out with a bang, moving truck got fetched up coming down the driveway cannot go forward or backwards


ouch, i wish you good luck for the rest of your moving day.  My day is goin to be a mad dash to finish renovations so we cansell a.s.a.p!


----------



## marinemech

Good luck on ur reno


----------



## shunting89

Thanks, did they get the truck un stuck?


----------



## marinemech

Had to call a heavy hauler  :facepalm:, to get it out, not cheap, wonder if they will bill the forces for the tow


----------



## shunting89

E.t.a to st jean 15 hours. Cant wait!!! Now im getting excited


----------



## thatgirltiffany

I'll probably arrive around 1700hr tomorrow!


----------



## marinemech

All the halifax peeps, we need to be at Gate 14 in the Eastern Wing


----------

